# I need someone to talk to



## carina8 (Jul 14, 2003)

hey everyoneim almost 16 and i think i have IBS. i want to talk to someone who is diagnosed with it so i figure out what foods i should stay away from. please reply or email me. earnhardtjr_8_2002###hotmail.com i have msn messenger too. feel free to add me.


----------



## angelicious (Jun 21, 2003)

hi i think i probably have ibs too. i haven't confirmed it with my doctor though. but if your stomache is sensitive to you eating certain foods and you get alota stomache aches which lead to bad crampy diarreah. and or constipation. stuff like that. you may have ibs. stay away from fast food. try to eat at home. drink lots of water. excercise. go swimming. running. walk. feel good about yourself and pray to God and ask him to help you. eat fruits and vegetables, avoid the fatty junk food. take care, God Bless!







Jesus Loves You.


----------



## Evita (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey Carina...well, I'm a little bit older than you, but I have had IBS for 10 months now, so I hope that I can give you some advice







why do u think you have ibs? do u have stomach pain? diarreah? constipation? gas? bloating?....if u have some of all of these things, you should probably get some tests done so that they can diagnose you & put you on some good medicine that will help you feel a bit better....In terms of food, everybody is different, but some foods that are usually not so good are :dairy products(milk, cheese, icecream)red fatty meategg yolkraw fruits & veggiesfatty foodscaffeine drinks(coffee, some teas)popNOW..this is a BIG list....you don't have to get rid of all these foods....just eat less of each and eat lots of safe foods with them like white/sourdough/french bread, bananas, angel food cake, rice, potatoes, pasta, applesauce, rice milk(its yummy in vanilla!)try to cook your veggies and even fruit..and then they can be digested well...eat chicken & fish, u can buy soy cheese & milk & ice cream if soy doesn't hurt you....but since you are so young still, don't cut off your nutrients..try a little bit of each food...if u find that it's really bad for your stomach, then cut it out for now.....but maybe u should try seeing a nutritionist who can help you go over a diet plan!!!if u ever need more help, message me


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

you know you have ibs when 1. whatver you eat gives you stomach ache2. you have to know where EVERY bathroom is


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

you know you have ibs when 1. whatver you eat gives you stomach ache2. you have to know where EVERY bathroom is3. you hate public places wheres theres no bathroom4.anything dairy gives you diarrhea5. you go to the bathroom more than 3 times a day6. you pray you dont have to go to the bathroom7.youve missed daily plans coz your stomach hurts8. your doctor cant explain your tummy aches9. youve tried everything to lessen your aches10. you go to the bathroom right after you eathope that helps.


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

actually no asian girl not always, dairy might give you bad IBS episodes but not everyone. Different things set off different people for example i'm fine with dairy but i can not have carbonation so it differs. The things you listed might apply for you but not for everyone, were all different thats what confuses the doctors about IBS!~ Celle*


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

hey, i completely understand, i too am almost 16, and have had ibs since i was 13. I have a lot of problems with caffeine and chocolate, i kissed my starbucks addiction goodbye. Heavy dairy, like ice-cream and custard will leave me in severe pain for days at a time. However, i have found cheese to help. Stay away from tomatoe products...they put in a lot of acid, and that can make it worse. Drink camomile tea, or hott water, they help relax your intestines. If your just cramping, but no diareahea, try to lay down, with a soft-ball under your belly button, you may bruise, but it sometimes helps kill the cramps. Use heating pads too, they can help with pain. Dont be afraid to cry when it hurts really bad, I have found that to be an excellent release, and it can help control the pain....i hope we can talk sometime, im me at singergurl1100...


----------

